# Charles University 2nd Faculty Prague



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*The 2nd Faculty of Medicine, Charles University in Prague,
invites students to study General Medicine in Prague*

*Address: **Charles University in Prague, 2nd Faculty of Medicine
V Uvalu 84, 150 06 Prague 5, Czech Republic*
The seat of the 2nd Faculty of Medicine is situated in the University Hospital Motol. The Study Department and the Dean's office are situated on the 1st floor of Directorate Building No. 2.

Phone: +420 22443 5833 Fax: +420 22443 5820
Websites: http://www.lfmotol.cuni.cz; www.medicalschool.cz
Emailost('all','lfmotol.cuni.cz','renata.habetinova') [email protected]



*Welcome to Charles University, 2nd Faculty of Medicine*
Choosing the location of your study of medicine is one of those very important decisions you will make throughout your professional life.

Charles University in Prague, 2nd Faculty of Medicine (or, 2nd Medical School) offers to foreign students a six-year full-time M.D. study program of General Medicine. The 2nd Faculty of Medicine, which is a part of the largest teaching hospital in the Czech Republic, ensures modern and comprehensive methods of teaching medicine. The graduates gain a wide education and attain skills in all the branches of medicine, especially in pediatrics. The 2nd Faculty of Medicine together with the teaching hospital is a respected educational and research center.
*Why study at the 2nd Faculty of Medicine of Charles University*
Our educational tradition along with academic excellence and our commitment to prepare students for a successful career in primary care or subsequent postgraduate fellowship training combine to make the 2nd Faculty of Medicine an outstanding choice of the study of medicine.
*An outstanding M.D. Study Programme in General Medicine*
We provide a six-year full-time M.D. programme in General Medicine under high-quality conditions equal to the European standard. The graduates are awarded the degree ?Doctor of General Medicine? (MUDr.).
The school stimulates a high quality education; therefore, the best students are awarded by a significant re-funding of their tuition - 

The teaching programme involves theoretical and pre-clinical subjects (1st to 3rd year) followed by the clinical disciplines (4th to 6th year). Every foreign student is obliged to pass an examination in the Czech language at the end of his/her 3rd study year to be able to communicate with the patients and the staff during study of clinical subjects. During their study, the students have also an opportunity to get the basic knowledge in their field of research.

Foreign students have also opportunity to take part in summer and winter sport courses. At students' disposal there are computer facilities, a library offering foreign-language literature, and a student club.
*Admission Procedure/Housing/Other Opportunities*
The 2nd Faculty of Medicine is seeking students with the appropriate academic qualification, a good command of English and high motivation to study medicine. About 40 to 50 foreign students are admitted for study every year.
How to apply for study
The Application Form is available on our websites. The applicants shall submit their completed Application Forms before the deadline stated below.

*The application for study will be taken into consideration only after receiving the following documents:*
Completed Application Form;
Verified photocopies of the General Certificate of Secondary Education (High-School Education), including Candidate Statement of Provisional Result or the equivalent verified documents (in English);
Brief curriculum vitae.
All applicants registered before the deadline will be appointed to the Entrance examination.

*Deadline for submission of application forms for study:**May 31, 2006*(for the entrance test on July 12, 2006)
*August 15, 2006*(for the entrance test on September 13, 2006) 
Entrance examination
The entrance examination will take place only within the fixed days (see in text below) at the 2nd Faculty of Medicine in Prague. The entrance procedure has two parts, written tests and an interview, and all candidates shall take both of them.
The administration fee for the entrance examination should be paid in advance (see instruction below).

The written tests include biology, physics, and chemistry (3x25 questions). The required level of knowledge corresponds to that of Secondary Education. The examples of questions can be also found at our websites. Each correct answer is assigned with 3 points. To minimize any problems, the evaluation of completed written tests is anonymous and fully computerized. The process takes around 90 minutes.

The interview is focused on the applicant's ability to discuss different topics belonging to general education (like cultural, social, ethical or health problems etc.) with valid reasoning to their argumentation. For this purpose, applicants will draw at random two questions. After successfully passing the interview, they may get as many as 100 points. The most experienced members of the faculty hold the interview.
The total number of points obtained during the entrance examination (the sum of points for the written test and the interview) is the decisive factor for successful admission into the study programme.

*Date of Entrance examination:**July 12, 2006, Prague
September 13, 2006, Prague* 
*Administration fee for entrance examination:**CZK 1000 (can be paid by bank transfer or also in the Faculty Cash Office).* 
Admission procedure
The admitted applicant will get a letter of admission from the Dean of the 2nd Faculty of Medicine, which allows the student to get a visa for the period of study in the Czech Republic.
New students will have to arrange health insurance and visa (only for students coming outside EU) for a one-year stay in the Czech Republic. They will also have to arrange a medical check-up (general examination, immunization against Hepatitis B, tuberculin test. A check for the rubella's antibody is required for girls).

The enrolment of new students takes place at the beginning of the new academic school year (at the end of September or the beginning of October) at the Study Department of the 2nd Faculty of Medicine. During the enrolment procedure the student will obtain:

All information regarding the studies and booklets with the entire curriculum and the study plan for the 1st study year;
Other necessary study documents and confirmations;
Signed Contract by the Dean of 2nd Faculty of Medicine.
*University fee:**CZK 290 000 per year or the equivalent in USD or EUR
(current exchange rate on December 31, 2005: 1 EUR = 28.9 CZK approx.)* 
Transfer from another Faculty of Medicine
The Dean of the 2nd Faculty of Medicine can permit admission without the entrance examination only in the case where the applicant is simultaneously a regular student in the same field of study (medicine) at another Faculty of Medicine (Medical School) and also is able to fulfill all our transfer conditions at http://www.lf2.cuni.cz/parallel/transfer.htm

Details for bank transfer:

Name of the account:Univerzita Karlova v Praze, 2. lekarska fakulta
Charles University in Prague, 2nd Faculty of Medicine
*Bank account:* Account No.:EUR 271843750277/0100 IBAN CZ7701000000271843750277
USD 27-1579200267/0100 IBAN CZ4301000000271579200267
CZK 37530021/0100 IBAN CZ3401000000000037530021Bank Address:Komercni banka, a.s., 169 00 Praha 6, Belohorska 131SWIFT:KOMB CZ PP 
*Cheques are accepted only on payment of school fee of foreign students.*

Housing
Accommodation for the admitted 1st year students can be arranged at the halls of residence for University students. These are situated within the district of Prague and are easily accessible by public transportation. The students are accommodated in pleasant double-bed rooms (approx. for 250 EUR per moth).

Please remember, the housing capacity is limited. Therefore it is advisable to apply for accommodation in time. There is also a possibility to rent a flat.

Visa
Students from many countries do not need a visa to enter or study in the Czech Republic. If a visa is required, please apply to the Czech Embassy or Consulate well in advance, i.e. 3 months prior to the planned departure.

*Prague - a wonderful place to live*
Prague is the capital of the Czech Republic situated in the ?Heart of Europe? with 1.3 million inhabitants. It is the biggest industrial, commercial and financial center in the country. Also, Prague is known as a beautiful historic town with a cultural, social and political center of European importance. It is also the seat of the most important national and state cultural institutions with a long tradition (Charles University, National Theatre, National Museum etc.).
There is no doubt that you will find Prague very attractive, easy to live in and still relatively inexpensive. The cost of living in the Czech Republic is comparable on average to that of the other Central and East European countries. For a student, it is advised to have available approx. 8500 CZK (around 300 EUR) per month to cover food, basic transportation, and accommodation.

RentCZK 3000 - 6000FoodCZK 3800 - 4200TransportCZK 250 - 300Leisure timeCZK 700 - 1000*Total**CZK 7750 - 11500* 
The level of prices for accommodation varies depending whether you use the student halls of residence or rent private and if you share the flat or not. The final life expenses per month, of course, will depend on your personal spending habits.


----------

